
The mysterious man in the world record-breaking hat isn't who he says he is - tommywiseausmom
http://www.tampabay.com/investigations/2018/05/03/guinness-says-a-tampa-man-made-the-worlds-tallest-hat-there-is-no-record-of-his-existence/
======
tommywiseausmom
In a Borat-level transformation, a local artist appears to have set a Guinness
World Record just to screw with the local media. It's magical.

